# Du Guesclin Hatchet



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

*File Name*: Du Guesclin Hatchet
*File Submitter*: Stello
*File Submitted*: 18 Jan 2013
*File Category*: Slingshots

This is only a project I would like to make with stainless steel, walnut and brass pin, but it's too hard working stainless with a file. Need one or two years to make.

Click here to download this file


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm absolutely crazy about the look of this. Wow on the stainless steel and brass pin idea!

I think when you get around to creating this, it's going to be a majestic fusion of art and slingshot weaponry. Being into sci-fantasy and loving the magnificent fantasy weaponry conceived for cover shots, I'm envisioning something really awesome and fierce here. Love the 'hatchet' on one side. The other side looks like it could be refined and defined as a 'shark's' tooth.

Beautiful design and imagination, Stello. It's going to need very special space-age materials. This could turn out to be the 'Escalibor' of slingshots


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Take your drawing to a welding shop with a cnc plasma machine and they could cut it out for you exactly and I would think for cheap.


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for your comments Thistle. After making hatchet slinshot, read a story of Robert Du Guesclin a medium age warrior who prefer axe to long sword.



Bob at Draco said:


> Take your drawing to a welding shop with a cnc plasma machine and they could cut it out for you exactly and I would think for cheap.


Would like to try by myself, if possible with saw and file but if I find someone closed to my location with a cnc plasma why don't.

Thanks


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Stello said:


> Thank you very much for your comments Thistle. After making hatchet slinshot, read a story of Robert Du Guesclin a medium age warrior who prefer axe to long sword.


You've pricked my curiosity about Robert Du Guesclin. I'll search and read up on him.

I'm very much wanting to tackle Chretien de Troyes's Perceval, le Conte du Graal (1181 - 1191), which should keep me busy for awhile. Chretien was a 12th century French poet known for his intense love and work on the Arthurian tale. Most folks aren't aware that he originated the Lancelot character.


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry made error, name is : Bertrand Du Gesclin


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Stello said:


> Sorry made error, name is : Bertrand Du Gesclin


Thanks, Stello. I found your brave Breton knight! Apparently he was known as the Eagle of Brittany or the Black Dog of Broceliande. And what a coincidence THAT is! Broceliande is the legendary forest with ties to the Arthurian Romance and Merlin's tomb.

I swear I did NOT know any of this when I earlier said that this could turn out to be the 'Escalibor' of slingshots.

I think this is an EXCITING discovery! :bouncy: The planets are aligned. Du Guesclin Hatchet must go forth. I think I'm hyperventilating at the prospect of this.

(this response is late because I've had major computer woes -- still do.)


----------

